# the verb wish



## Lex

Dear Word Reference Folks: In you English-Spanish dictionary under the entry 'wish', part II, section 2, you have the following English sentence: "I wish I was rich." This is incorrect; it should be, "If I _were_ rich." This is one of the few instances in English where the subjunctive is required. It is required because the sentence hypothesizes something which is contrary to fact (that you are rich when in fact you are not).  Sincerely, Lex


----------



## cuchuflete

Hi Lex,
From the standpoint of grammar, you are absolutely correct.
We have discussed this at great length in the English Only forum, and always come to both your conclusion, and a companion.  That is that the use of "was" in place of the strictly correct "were" has become so widespread in colloquial usage that it either is, or soon will be, accepted as standard.
Personally, I lament this, but also accept that usage drives grammar.......eventually.  The illustrative sentences in the WR dictionaries are written to show how words are used.  This does not always coincide neatly with how prescriptive grammar says they should be used.

We will have a look at your "problem child" sentence, and see if a change is in order.

Many thanks for the note.

Cuchuflete


----------



## jester.

Couldn't you just include both forms with a slash?

On the other hand, that might be a bit confusing in a simple dictionary entry.

Have fun finding a solution


----------



## cuchuflete

The truth is that the reviewer (might have been me  ...)  may have missed this one, but now we have to decide whether to honor grammar or popular usage.  What a fine mess!


----------



## elroy

The problem can be solved by choosing a plural subject.

_They wish they were rich._


----------



## Lex

Thanks, Cuchuflete and others for your responses. As a native English speaker and published author, I've got to say that "I wish I was..." sounds off to most well-educated Americans and I doubt you will ever hear a newscaster using that construction. You would certainly never want to use it in an interview, say, for a job or to get into a university. On the other hand most Americans with just a high school education probably do say "I wish I was..." and I myself use it when I sing blues songs as in that context "I wish I were..." sounds a little stilted. For the sake of readers who wish to get ahead in the job world or society in general, I think a dictionary should use formal language--or else indicate that it is doing otherwise.
Lex


----------



## cuchuflete

It turns out that the sample sentence is in material copyrighted by Espasa, so WR can make a suggestion to change it, but ultimately the publisher has control.



> *I wish I was rich,* ojalá fuera rico


 It's interesting that the SP does use the subjunctive, while the EN does not.


----------



## natasha2000

Then it is Espasa's mistake, but neverhteless, it should be corrected. I would always give advantage to correct grammar, since many students use your dictionary, and in their tests this usage would be thicked as wrong, no matter how wide usage it has among native speakers.


----------



## cuchuflete

Natasha,
I agree that it should be corrected.  Whether it will be corrected is beyond our control.  Mike reports errors to Espasa.  After that we wait patiently and trust that someting wonderful will happen.


----------



## AuPhinger

Lex said:


> Thanks, Cuchuflete and others for your responses. As a native English speaker and published author, I've got to say that "I wish I was..." sounds off to most well-educated Americans and I doubt you will ever hear a newscaster using that construction. ...



I am not (repeat, *NOT*) a grammarian, but what I have read here raises further questions/points for me.

Lex, you are about 45 years younger than I, and the rules of usage may have changed since I was in public school. However, when I learned what little formal English grammar I do know, "I've / I have got..." would have been improper usage. (I was going to say "totally improper", but that would have been redundant, no?)

So to me, your own post illustrates the difficulties that Cuchuflete and the other moderators face.  

I agree with you “was/were” argument, by the way.  However, I do not hold newscasters in the high regard that you hold them.  I have heard many terrible  grammar examples issue from their mouths!!  The last one I recall hearing was  “parentses” for, I think, “parents’ ”, on a major Chicago network TV channel.

  For a good read on common language usage, go to the Spanish-English Forum and look for the “Spanglish” thread!!!


----------



## natasha2000

cuchuflete said:


> Natasha,
> I agree that it should be corrected. Whether it will be corrected is beyond our control. Mike reports errors to Espasa. After that we wait patiently and trust that someting wonderful will happen.


 
Cuchu, I do understand this does not depend on WR team. I just wanted to point out the necessity of changing it. I hope Espasa takes into account your report.


----------



## Laura from Oz

Hi guys, this is one that has been driving me nuts now for a few days and I have been trolling through the online dictionaries etc

What I've gotten from that is this:

"I wish I were ..." is the traditional form, but now is largely considered the "formal" form

and

"I wish I was ..." is the current usage/informal form.

For me, the matter relates to the publishing title of a literary work, which treats a uni/college aged fun family farce, and thus is targeted at 16-25 year olds.  The author has been very much trained in formal British English, but since the piece is very "informal" we very likely will go with "I wish I was ..."

We really dont want the piece sounding too stiff/pompous etc since it deals with immigrant families whose english isnt exactly close to perfect.

I think this one falls into the same basket as:
"If you wish" and "If you want"

cheers
LfO


----------



## cuchuflete

Thanks for the contribution, Laura from Oz, and a warm welcome to the forums.

This Comments and Suggestions area is for discussions of the forums themselves.

Language topics generally go to a language forum.  Would you like your post transfered to the English Only forum for further discussion?

If so, send me a PM (Private Message).

Thanks,
cuchuflete


----------

